# Identify Murray bmx



## Tony2015 (Oct 15, 2017)

I have a small Murray bmx that was given to me, but don’t know anything on how to identify if it’s worth anything. Numbers are MO45330 12, ser# is K8223797. Any help would be appreciated. Thx, Tony


----------



## bairdco (Oct 16, 2017)

Looks like a MX1000? 

There's really nothing of value on it at all. Cheap, common steel parts. You'd be lucky to get $10 for it.


----------



## partsguy (Oct 17, 2017)

That has been through hell and back again. These kinds of bikes are worth $75-$150 in dead mint condition, so I agree with the above. $10 at most. If you are in bicycling, the bearings, head set, bottom bracket, seat post, and seat guts would be useful to salvage.


----------



## bairdco (Oct 18, 2017)

I messed up on the model name. Might be an X20. Still not worth anything.

In the early 80's, murray came out with a cheap bmx bike that was pretty much laughed at by "real" bmx'rs, but for some reason, they were equipped with Dia Compe MX 1000 caliper brakes, front and rear.

These were top of the line brakes at the time (and still go for big money today) and when I lived in Tucson in the 80's, the Murray was probably the most stolen bike.

People would snatch them up, take off the brakes, and dump the rest.


----------



## mongeese (Oct 18, 2017)

Dump certified.


----------



## Eisele1 (Dec 21, 2018)

bairdco said:


> Looks like a MX1000?
> 
> There's really nothing of value on it at all. Cheap, common steel parts. You'd be lucky to get $10 for it.



the fork does say 1000, also I came across a x24? that had those handle bars.


----------

